# Paphiopedilum philippinense



## bigleaf (May 19, 2010)

I got this plant when it was a small seedling - 3 inch leaf span. Many years later - it finally flowered. First flower to open is interesting because lower sepal is not fused. I am very excited about this plant, my second multiflora paph that flower under my care (or lack of).


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2010)

First bloom with four flowers? WOW -- you have a good one.

And welcome to Slippertalk, bigleaf!


----------



## bigleaf (May 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## emydura (May 19, 2010)

Welcome Bigleaf.

Very nice phillipinense. It is a great species. I think my phillipinense did that first flowering as well. It should disappear in future flowerings.

David


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2010)

Welcome from Luxembourg!!!! Cool philip, this 1st flower looks like a dracula-slipper  ! Keep us updated for the other blooms!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (May 20, 2010)

lovely blooms!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2010)

Nice philly and thanks for joining. Hope to see you more, What is the leaf span on your plant? It still looks fairly small.


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2010)

Nice flower, is that the " trisepalianum " variety ?


----------



## goldenrose (May 20, 2010)

:clap::clap:Welcome!!! Glad you joined us!
What a cutie! I have my first in bloom now too!


JeanLux said:


> .... Cool philip, this 1st flower looks like a dracula-slipper  ! Keep us updated for the other blooms!!! Jean


That was my first thought too!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2010)

Very nice, particularly the deep petal color. Keep those posts coming!


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> this 1st flower looks like a dracula-slipper



Well I was thinking the same thing but could not choose between dracula and disa..! Well dracula then..!


----------



## bigleaf (May 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone.



SlipperKing said:


> Nice philly and thanks for joining. Hope to see you more, What is the leaf span on your plant? It still looks fairly small.



Leaf span is probably at 10-12 inches. Pot size is 3.25 inch. First flower has split synsepal, but 2nd flower is fine. 

I've noticed my paphs have rather short inflorescences compared to ones I see at orchid show. Maybe this will change when the plants are larger. This is my 2nd multiflora paph to flower. I have a Paph Frank Smith in buds now - I can't wait to see its flower.


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2010)

bigleaf said:


> .......Leaf span is probably at 10-12 inches. Pot size is 3.25 inch. First flower has split synsepal, but 2nd flower is fine.
> 
> I've noticed my paphs have rather short inflorescences compared to ones I see at orchid show. Maybe this will change when the plants are larger.....



Sounds like my phili. Here's the thread if you didn't see it, sparked some interesting feedback-
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16341

I'm hoping that the short inflorescens will change, as you, but I'm not holding my breath! The higher light demands to get it to bloom probably influences the stem length.  We can't get everything we want, can we? It's still a keeper in my GH!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2010)

Another mini-multi! Welcome from NYC!


----------

